# NFL Sunday Ticket MX-3000 program



## joonbug99 (Feb 24, 2011)

I came up with a program to make watching Sunday football fun for family and friends. Touch a team and watch the game!!!! What do you think??


----------



## joonbug99 (Feb 24, 2011)

Oops. MX-3000


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks good! :T


----------

